# snowboarding to impress girl



## thisshouldwork (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

i was just wondering what you think the coolest snowboard company is right now, and also where I can buy their equipment/gear


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Get the Gnu Pickle Stallion


:finger1::handy::trolls:


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Seriously… and your first post?! Hope you enjoy the taste of shit. Uppercut yourself kid.

Buy duals! Whores dig duals...:finger1:


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Troll. If not, fuck off anyway


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

This should impress them.










All the ladies love dudes who ride rainbow snowboards.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Girls love skiers. They dig their sweet style and rad tricks. 

:skibanana: :skibanana: :skibanana: :skibanana: :skibanana:


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

:facepalm1:

I think this may have just made my list of the dumbest things I've ever read in any forum.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's an obvious troll. One post, no responses. But it's cute, in an ugly-dog kind of way.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

If you can still see your knees after getting dressed for a day on the slope, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> It's an obvious troll. One post, no responses. But it's cute, in an ugly-dog kind of way.


The post,.. in conjunction with the newb's username? Leads me to believe it certainly was intended to start some shit? :dunno:

Idk about the ugly dog/cute thing tho! I see the OP as more of a sewer rat myself! Complete with bad smell!  :lol:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Idk about the ugly dog/cute thing tho! I see the OP as more of a sewer rat myself! Complete with bad smell!  :lol:


Not the OP who's cute. It's his troll attempt. It's just short of "Hi, I'm a 14 year old girl. I have no self control, and my parents are out of town. What should I do?"


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps we should have a Troll Suckion...that mods can move these threads to.


OP It will only work if she is a lodge milf....and you are good at sucking.


----------

